# Northerly Swells



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not a weatherman so I need some info. on northerly swells.
Am chartering out of St. Vincent in early April for two weeks. Been reading the Sailors Cruising Guide for the windwards. Thw writer cites northerly swells quite often when referring to places to anchor at the various islands. 
Can anyone tell me if I can expect northerly swells in April?
Any info. would be helpful.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am not a weather expert either but I would probably say yes. The only anchorage in that area that might be uncomfortable is Mustique all other are well protected. Watch out for Kick''em Jenny.


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

We''ve chartered in the area 4 times, twice from St. Vincent and have not been unduly concerned about the northerly swells. They can tend to sneak around the island and make even a soutwesterly anchorage a little uncomfortable for sleeping, but certainly nothing dangerous. Have a great trip.


----------

